# Annie's Album



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Figured I would start one, since I am constantly sharing photos. 

Today, I discovered burst mode on my camera. Forgot to bring a ball to the park, but a glove works too, right? 

Annie can FLY!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Go, Annie! Go! How nice to have that snowy park to yourselves.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Who knew Poodles could fly. Pic 2 n 3, awsome.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Black dog on white snow - lovely contrast. Looks like fun was to be had.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Go, Annie! Go! How nice to have that snowy park to yourselves.


We are so lucky to have this park nearby. It's empty probably 50% of the time, and is a great place to work on offleash stuff. She loves the hill and the forested section. I wish I was half as coordinated and athletic as she is.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Feeling surrounded with love tonight.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Poodles, the magical size-changing properties of: 

_This cushion is for me, right? It's just my size. _









_Human! Why is the couch so small? I am falling off! _


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I like that you shared your yorkie too! I love pics of all dogs. That must have been the best feeling, being surrounded by love. 🥰
That cushion on the floor pic is especially funny to me. Pillows and cushions are irresistible no matter the size!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> I like that you shared your yorkie too! I love pics of all dogs. That must have been the best feeling, being surrounded by love. 🥰
> That cushion on the floor pic is especially funny to me. Pillows and cushions are irresistible no matter the size!


Trixie is a photobomber - she would have ended up in here eventually, might as well not even try to exclude her. Anytime I try to pose Annie - pop! Here comes Trixie to steal the photo.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Porkchop said:


> I like that you shared your yorkie too! I love pics of all dogs. That must have been the best feeling, being surrounded by love. 🥰
> That cushion on the floor pic is especially funny to me. Pillows and cushions are irresistible no matter the size!


My kid calls Oona a roly-poly when she curls up in a ball like that! <3


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I love a good photobomb. They’re both adorable. I really like Annie’s topknot and ear style.

@Oonapup 
I can’t remember where I heard it but I’ve heard someone call that “folding into a bean” and I thought that was pretty cute. I think it’s really clever your kids call that “roly poly!”


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I love Kongs.... Annie was bugging me to go for a WALK. I am now drinking coffee and get to have peace until I finish. The dogs are getting to DO something (not that they didn't go to the dog park and have 2 training sessions already today). 

Oh - and yes, there will be a walk after the coffee and Kong break.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Today, Annie was my emotional support poodle, and came with me in the car to a stressful medical appointment. We were early, so went for a waterfront walk before I went in and she slurped my mask and accepted lots of pets when I came back. I really appreciated having her with me. Thank you. Good girl. 

It was a glorious day with high cirrus clouds banding across a pale blue winter sky. Warm, sunny, but an icy wind off the lake.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What a good girl you are, Annie. Good job today.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

The Picky Poodle, a story in pictures. 

Me: 'Annie, we made you these yummy farm fresh eggs 3 hours ago. Don't you want them?' (Human shows eggs again, and adds treats on top, which Annie licks up.)










Treats are gone, will more appear? (Pause and stare. Guess not)









Hmmm.... But those were kinda buttery! I can lick that off. 









Butter is off both sides, I am done. 










Maybe I will try again? Kinda liked the crunchy bits...










Actually, those chew nicely... 









Hey! human! You gots more of them eggs? They were pretty good. I will just sit here and stare, just in case. Hey! Human! I'd like more please! 










All in all, it took Annie about 3 hrs and 10 min to decide that eggs are acceptable poodle food from when first offered. 3 hrs of ignoring, 10 min of pondering their edibility. 

Poodles!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie the Alarm Poodle says:

" 'scuse me, human? Isn't it time we were going places? It's walk time! "

Most effective fitness app ever.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I've got the same app, FWOP!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Liz said:


> I've got the same app, FWOP!


The purchase price and ongoing monthly fees can be high, but definitely the most effective fitness solution I have ever tried. And cuddle mode is helpful too. My version has bedtime alarms enabled too. No more staying up late allowed!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

The staring at the eggs is priceless! So funny.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie says :
"Dear Poodle forum. Please send help. That nutcase that buys me dog food decided to go camping and its forecast to be -18C overnight. She says I should be warm in my sweater, with a thick foam mat, and a sleeping bag, and another sleeping bag if I get cold, but I would like to remind her that poodles are INSIDE DOGS. The outdoors is fun in the day, but we have a nice warm comfy bed at home and I don't understand why we are not in it. I even showed my human where the car was, in case she misplaced it."



















"PS - I plan to wait until my human falls asleep then push her off her mat and steal her heat."


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Brrrrrr Annie! Humans are nuts.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie survived the night. I think it only went to -14C. 

Between the sweater, sleeping bag, and a duvet I tossed over top of us both I couldn't see her head all night and she was warm to the touch any time I checked. Her human was relatively warm, but Annie was a bit cold, so after a 5 am potty break (really Annie?! That's the coldest time of the night! And you want me to get out of bed and walk?!) she was shivering so got tucked in with me curled around her. By 7 am, I was stiff from being curled around a dog trying not to be pushed off my mat and she gave me those 'really? You wanna get up? I am pretty comfy here" eyes with a big stretch and flop over when I tried to get up. Dogs! 

Only supposed to be -5C to -7 C tonight, I am happy.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I had to pick Annie up to get her into the car after our camping trip, she did NOT want to go home. Apparently a weekend spent off leash running is pretty awesome, even if she did have to sleep in a cold tent. 

Still, I think her bed - I mean, my bed - and the couch have met with her approval. She has been conked out since we got home.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Annie survived the night. I think it only went to -14C.
> 
> Between the sweater, sleeping bag, and a duvet I tossed over top of us both I couldn't see her head all night and she was warm to the touch any time I checked. Her human was relatively warm, but Annie was a bit cold, so after a 5 am potty break (really Annie?! That's the coldest time of the night! And you want me to get out of bed and walk?!) she was shivering so got tucked in with me curled around her. By 7 am, I was stiff from being curled around a dog trying not to be pushed off my mat and she gave me those 'really? You wanna get up? I am pretty comfy here" eyes with a big stretch and flop over when I tried to get up. Dogs!
> 
> Only supposed to be -5C to -7 C tonight, I am happy.


Haha! So cute. Gracie used to burrow into the foot of my sleeping bag on especially cold nights—like having a fuzzy little hot water bottle. A little different with a spoo.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Dear Diary. 

Today was a horrendous day for poodlekind. My human decided to bath me. I squeaked out the front door when someone knocked unexpectedly and the older human opened it. I was free! Free like the wind! Not even a collar to contain me! 

Then my human managed to put clothes on and that dastardly human caught me! Who can resist a jolly soccer ball? She did play a bit with me and we sat outside together before we went in because she is well trained - but no fair.

It gets worse, dear diary. Much worse. She blow dryed me and attacked my poor, innocent poodle feet, face, and unmentionable bits with that awful buzzing machine. And then she made me stand there while she brushed and scissored! She said something about a 'back to school haircut' and 'another poodle in the class' and 'standards' pfft. 

Gonna make the best of it - prancing because I look gooooood... 

yours, always,

Annie. 


PS - does this angle make my butt look big?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

For Want of Poodle said:


> The purchase price and ongoing monthly fees can be high, but definitely the most effective fitness solution I have ever tried. And cuddle mode is helpful too. My version has bedtime alarms enabled too. No more staying up late allowed!


We have a 15 year old border collie/whippet who comes into the den at 10 pm sharp if we are watching TV and makes it very, very clear that 10 pm is bed time. At the very least I have to go turn down our bed, fluff up his bed, and get the chihuahua's bed out of the closet and place it at the foot of our bed. The Lab will already be in her crate - she usually tanks at 8 pm. The mini poo has no interest in bed time unless there is jerky. Amazing how dog's have very firm ideas about how things should be done!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Looking gorgeous, Annie! That conniving human of yours did a fabulous job.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

A better pic - I am lucky. She is pretty enough that she makes a shavedown kennel cut look good and black fur hides a lot of flaws in a photo! 

Also discovered today that a 40 on the feet is way better than a 30 for getting rid of whispies around the nails.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Nah, your but looks fine![emoji1787][emoji23]! That Hooman of yours does a fine job with the scissors and stuff!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

"See- I sat and stayed on the rock. No, I'm not gonna look at you and pose. Can we get back to RUNNING now?'











I tried to pose her with these pretty spring flowers - hepatica? Liverleaf? But.... Black dog problems.




















It was hot in the woods today with no leaves yet on the trees. Annie said the water was too cold to want to drink much though.










I love offseason, midweek, midday hiking with an offleash dog  Only one other person on the trail, and she boomeranged back without a recall to me when she spotted them. Good girl!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow! Good girl, Annie!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Two happy dogs after the first walk of the season at the beach. 


Dog on right is happy because she has a terrific roll in goose poop. 

Dog on left is happy because she had a good game of ball. Also happy because she gets her bath delayed -again- while dog on right gets her third bath this week.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

For Want of Poodle said:


> View attachment 475711
> 
> 
> Two happy dogs after the first walk of the season at the beach.
> ...


Happy Dogs (well dog & cat)!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

New evening routine:

Annie pesters until we go for walk, then we come home and sit on the porch at the end of the walk. When we come in, she eats a second dinner and plays the kibble scatter game, then we play It's Yer Choice on the couch, and then, when she is certain all of the kibble is gone, Annie falls asleep on my lap and stays there until my feet fall asleep.

It's good to be a poodle! She sure has me well-trained.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Heaven is a big lap poodle! Love your Annie updates.


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)

This thread is awesome! Annie is beautiful, and your yorkie is a cutie!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie has a shadow.




But sometimes the shadow can't keep up


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

We are NOT friends.










Not friends.










Definitely NOT friends.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

For Want of Poodle said:


> We are NOT friends.
> 
> View attachment 476521
> 
> ...


They look like best friends [emoji847]


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> They look like best friends [emoji847]


Shhhhh....... It's a secret. 

Seriously though, it took a long time to get to this point. Poor Trixie was most unamused when her second favourite human arrived to stay with her (woohoo!) but brought a large, exhuberant, black, pouncy, bouncy MONSTER with her. For a very long time we couldn't even walk them together. Now Trixie greets Annie before greeting me.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie says:

Dear Poodle Forum,

I am writing to request the suspension of my human's poodle grooming license and to suggest that you send her for several months of remedial training before she is allowed anywhere near scissors, clippers, or my hair. I suggest she be permanently barred from owning clipper combs. I was a very good girl but LOOK what she did to my head. I can't even THINK about my poor TAIL. I won't be able to hold my head up at the dog park.

I have enclosed photographic evidence in support of my request for her suspension.

I look forward to your prompt action to prevent further atrocities of this kind.

Sincerely,

Annie


Before:


















After:



















FWOP says:

Sorry Annie. I was trying to make you less hot for summer and prevent matting on our June camping trip but was in a get-'er-done mood instead of an artistic one. I will try and even it out another day; I just kept making it worse today.

Even worse than my crimes-against-vain-poodles, I just got word right after I finished that our June camping trip is cancelled due to another extension of the COVID lockdown.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Annie, I think you look fabulous, but so sorry to hear about your camping trip!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Annie, I think you look fabulous, but so sorry to hear about your camping trip!


Annie has opinions about her grooms, I swear she is vain and has a mirror hidden somewhere.

If I do a good job, she struts. If I don't, she sulks. I currently have the couch to myself while she uses the dog bed for the first time in months. Yesterday's FFT was more challenging for her, but did not result in a poodle giving me the cold shoulder.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Annie looks really good to me! I’m not just saying that to be nice, I really like the way the topknot and tail turned out. Don’t be so hard on yourself! 

Is there a chance Annie is just reacting to your vibes when you think you gave her a bad haircut or a good one? I can’t imagine she isn’t enjoying her new light feel after getting rid of the hair.

That sucks about your camping trip. I can’t believe you’re not going to be able to do outdoors activities during the summer. What the heck.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> Annie looks really good to me! I’m not just saying that to be nice, I really like the way the topknot and tail turned out. Don’t be so hard on yourself!
> 
> Is there a chance Annie is just reacting to your vibes when you think you gave her a bad haircut or a good one? I can’t imagine she isn’t enjoying her new light feel after getting rid of the hair.
> 
> That sucks about your camping trip. I can’t believe you’re not going to be able to do outdoors activities during the summer. What the heck.


Oh she is 100% responding to vibes. Both mine and people looking at her on the street. She prances with her tail high if she knows people are admiring her. I think she would have enjoyed being a show dog. She is also responding to me running my fingers through her topknot looking at the uneven bits, as that is a good sign I am going to do more clipping. I don't mind the style, but always struggle to get it even and unchoppy when I take a bunch of length off.

More fun to think about her secret hidden mirror though


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Do you use curved shears? When I _was_ trimming Lacey’s topknot I found them so helpful. I bet you are already but worth mentioning. I also never felt her topknot looked even when I trimmed it, but my perfectionist ways have been spared with grooming.

I can understand Annie’s objection to your examination, knowing more grooming may be coming, lol. 

The nice thing is that pretty much no matter what you do with poodle hair it looks more suitable to our eyes in less than a week!

Hopefully Annie is feeling more herself soon. That’s cute that she loves the admiration from strangers after a particularly good haircut. Definitely show dog vibes. I wish I could see her on the street, she’d be getting my admiration.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Two weeks later, and a bit more patience while using the shears and the clippers, and Annie is strutting again. 













So nice to be able to see those pretty poodle eyes again! 










(Grumbling and yowling on the porch becausethe neighbours are out and no one is paying attention to her).

Her face and feet are 30, her back/legs 15, sanitary 10, head/tail scissored. I find it fascinating how dense her hair looks even with a 15 blade - her skin is white and she still looks jet black and glossy. When she was younger, a 7f blade made her look pale.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

She looks perfect! 😍

Come do Peggy next.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I think Annie and I have been spending too much time listening to the radio in the car... 

She's my drinkin' buddy
She's got short shaved fur
Tall blonde ears
And she's a poodle's dream
She can slurp 'em back
Gulp for gulp
Like you've never seen
What's even better
Is a little bit a later
I might just go running
With my drinkin' buddy


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie says its WAY too hot outside to be a model.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

She’s a pro! Looking so pretty. ❤


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie is of the opinion my legs and my dog should occupy the same space.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

The standard poodle... Such a regal and dignified creature.

"The Standard Poodle possesses a proud carriage, dignified air and great joie de vivre" and "
the Poodle has about him an air of distinction and dignity peculiar to himself."










Wait a second...










The traditional cut, the continental, was designed to be practical for hunting... 










Hmmm... Sometimes I question that story.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

For Want of Poodle said:


> The standard poodle... Such a regal and dignified creature.
> 
> "The Standard Poodle possesses a proud carriage, dignified air and great joie de vivre" and "
> the Poodle has about him an air of distinction and dignity peculiar to himself."
> ...


Funny! Looks like a tongue sticking out of her top knot!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> View attachment 480533
> 
> 
> Annie is of the opinion my legs and my dog should occupy the same space.


Ha! Personal space is not a thing for poodles.

Annie is such an inky black beauty.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

A poodle panting in your face is an annoyingly difficult to ignore alarm for the evening walk.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie says boots are stupid. 










I agree, Annie, I agree. (But they are pretty cute). 

Annie's human says rock salt and snow is stupid, too.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm getting flashbacks to 'cramming for exams' back in university... Resting your head on the book absorbs the information through osmosis, right?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Annie says boots are stupid.
> 
> View attachment 484836
> 
> ...


Looks like she’s wearing high heels!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie says OMG human, I can't pee in that. Fix it please!










And it's still coming down rapidly! I feel like I was transported to Newfoundland overnight. 










We have a snowplow guy who shovels sidewalks but I have a feeling I will need to pull out the snowblower and try to start it. 

It's wild. I don't think I have ever seen this much snow!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia is envious! We got a dusting of snow yesterday, and Mia frolicked so enthusiastically she forgot to do her business.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

I think you have your entries for the January photo contest.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie says : Am I blue, or a bad black? 










(This is how much snow accumulated in the time it took her to eat one half turkey wing )

Cat says: Ewwww..... I am officially an indoor cat until spring. My out in the snow days are over!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Human, whatcha dooooin'?
Do you need help?
Can I help? 
What's that? 
Can I eat it?
Are you sure? 
Do you need help? 

...etc... 









I successfully planted onion seeds with close supervision and intense scrutiny. Annie was unimpressed when I said this was food, eventually, but not for her.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Life with a poodle


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Background: I have been reading live-tweets of bail hearings all day. Learning a ton about Canada's justice system. 










Annie likes to stand in this window and watch for squirrels. Annie knows that if she barks at squirrels, or yodels at squirrels, she gets sent to poodle jail (the bathroom) to cool down for a few seconds to a minute. It's at the point where if she sometimes puts herself in poodle jail if she gets too excited about squirrels. 

Today, I found myself asking her why she should make bail, as she has a long history of reoffending upon release. 

Her defense?: Sheer cuteness.

Bail was granted, and, sure enough, she reoffended within minutes, and was imprisoned and released again, using the same defense. 

I don't think I'd make a very good justice of the peace or crown attorney. 

But, in my defense, who could resist this face?


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Excuse me while I wander to the backroom to collect the detainee. 🤣


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

She puts herself voluntarily in?! Oh my word I cannot wait for that kind of impulse control!! 😄 She is bloody adorable. I quite like you, Annie.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

BennieJets said:


> She puts herself voluntarily in?! Oh my word I cannot wait for that kind of impulse control!! 😄 She is bloody adorable. I quite like you, Annie.


Not often, I am afraid. But sometimes!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Happy Gotcha Day, Annie!

It's been 3 years since I brought a small, cuddly black puppy home. Annie was the puppy who just wanted to lean on me, and has wanted to be at my side almost every minute since.

The last 3 years have not gone as I would have planned or wished, but through it all, life is definitely better with a poodle in it.



















How about a turkey wing and a long walk today, Annie?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day! Wishing you both many happy years filled with turkey wings and walks together.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations to you and Annie! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie had a very good day. Running off leash until her tongue hung out in full poodle zoomies, a turkey wing, a kong, and soon, a walk. 
Not a bad life for a dog!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Belated Gotcha Day Annie! You are so much loved and bring so much love!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations. You are so right - life is better with a poodle or two


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Dear Poodle friends,

My human made me this fence! She said it was for bunnies, but i know it's for me! It's very tall so I can't jump out, we have to go through the gate. Now when my human does the stupid vegetable gardening, I get to be in the yard with her, not tied up to a string. Sometimes she even gives me a turkey wing to chew! 










It was a good gift, but now my human says my mother would be ashamed of me, and I am an embarrassment to standard poodles and her previous dog would have laughed at me. 

And then she says my mother must have snuck out with a goat and I need to stop eating her peas and oat grass. And stop lying in the strawberries. I don't see why she would be growing vegetables if I don't get to eat them. 












I know my human loves me - she made me a fence!- so why does she say such mean things?

Xoxo Annie

(Annie's human says: Why, yes, my 25" standard poodle believes less than shoulder height chicken wire and a piece of garden twine is an impenetrable fence. It's wonderful, if slightly hilarious, and I am going to keep this delusion going for as long as possible.)


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Dear Poodle friends,
> 
> My human made me this fence! She said it was for bunnies, but i know it's for me! It's very tall so I can't jump out, we have to go through the gate. Now when my human does the stupid vegetable gardening, I get to be in the yard with her, not tied up to a string. Sometimes she even gives me a turkey wing to chew!
> 
> ...


Oh my how I am envious of your human, Annie!!! And Bennie is jealous of you. She says “My human doesn’t let me run in the yard AT ALL without a long line and harness 😞.” We need a fence for her but the cost of lumber is just SO MUCH!!! If I could just pop up a chicken fence I’d be so pleased. But we know she jumps pens so, there goes that idea 🤦🏼‍♀️😩

edited to add: I DO let her simply drag the line. She’s being a bit of a drama Queen making it sound like she doesn’t get any room to run.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Poor Annie is 3 and just got her mini fence. She says to tell Bennie there is hope!

I really empathize with the fence issue.

You can buy t posts and 6' plastic safety netting, and mulch staples pretty inexpensively. Metal welded wire for more money but still a lot less than lumber. Assuming you supervise her, I suspect you could make a small yard that's relatively Bennie proof.

I live with my mother. Beyond lumber cost(it's a rural community, so we were planning simple farm fence), we need a survey to build a fence since one neighbor is... Picky. We were quoted 5 k just for the survey and another 5 k+ for the fence. Plus the grey fence in the photo belongs to a neighbour who says he wont replace it is it breaks, and a section elsewhere has already fallen down, so probably another 2-3 k soon...

Mom wants to move in the next few years, so it's not reasonable to actually put a fence up... but I really really really want one! She's been refusing to let me put up a smaller, no survey required inner fence for years because it makes lawn cutting too difficult so having this little garden area has been wonderful.

I have put offers in on houses for the last 3 years... One day I will own something, and be able to fence it properly!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Poor Annie is 3 and just got her mini fence. She says to tell Bennie there is hope!
> 
> I really empathize with the fence issue.
> 
> ...


We had our property lines properly surveyed a couple of years ago, before we got Bennie. There’s a couple of trees right on the property line which throws off our game plan too. I hate to think of taking down perfectly good trees that make the birds and squirrels so happy. They’re part of what made me fall in love with this property to begin with.

I start grad school in the fall so finances are being carefully weighed. I know we’ll get a fence eventually! Your suggestions are great!!! I’ve been practicing letting B run without a long line in the backyard as of late. She’s never out here unsupervised. She’s glad to be trusted a bit to be a big girl 😏


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Trees don't always have to be removed. I have a large oak tree right on the property line.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Someone I follow on Twitter had the fence built so it incorporated a very tall oak stump. It's the height of the fence, guessing about six feet, and takes the place of several boards. Same idea as what Tom showed, just a wood fence.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I, in conversation, asked Annie if she was ready for my friend to show up, about 30 min before he was scheduled to arrive. 

She heard the name, leapt to her feet, and pranced out onto the porch, she looked around, and then glared at me when my friend wasn't there. I told her soon, and she's been sitting, and now lying like this ever since, staring where the cars come from. 










I guess she knows his name out of context, eh?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I guess so🙃!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Friend arrived, Annie was overjoyed, and my friend immediately took her for a run around the block. There is a REASON she adores my friends. 

I am fairly convinced she believes my friends come to visit HER, not me. 

Anyway, it was interesting. I know on camping trips she learns everyone by name within a few days, and will find people if I ask her to, but didn't realize she remembered those names longer term.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

After dinner snooze


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi, my name is Annie.

My full name is 'Oh my god Annie, what did you DO?!' I know that 'cause my human calls me that a lot. 

I had a wonderful time tonight bounding through the forest. But for some reason my mean human is threatening me with clippers? I think we should forget the clippers and go for another walk in the forest instead.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

THIS is when I would crack out the bottle of Cowboy Magic. OMG Annie I hope your outing was worth it.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

cowpony said:


> THIS is when I would crack out the bottle of Cowboy Magic. OMG Annie I hope your outing was worth it.


I thought about trying to slide them out with oil, but there are so many and my hands have been bad for a few months now. She needs to be clipped anyways, so if I'm going to abuse my hands I'd might as well just shave down the dog. Maybe I'll try to salvage the head, ears, and tail. 

She had a blast though! Only 22C so excellent running weather.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

OMGAnnie you go girl! I don’t know what the problem is? I think the black and green compliment each other well. You don’t see black and green poodles often, it’s a way to stand out. Or blend in with the nature so you have a better shot at the chippies. 
Love Bennie


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

It only take a moment in the wrong thicket! Elroy does that on occasion too. It only takes an hour or two to clean him up. Pin brush gets most of them, slicker brush gets more, human fine tooth comb gets more, and a flea comb gets the really burried ones. Then I might find some stragglers later that day. For me it's way easier than a bath, blow dry and grooming.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi, my name is Annie.

I look like a poorly shorn sheep but feel a lot cooler and less scratchy. 

Did you know that an old Oster A5 and a 7f blade can be used to shear a thick-coated poodle who is overdue for a bath, blow dry, brushing, burr removal, etc without the bath, blow dry, brushing, burr removal, etc, while a KM10 with the same blade doesn't even begin to go through the hair? 

My human says the A5 is very heavy and she had to take breaks and I look really patchy especially my feet which she left long last time she clipped me, but at least I'm finally groomed. But she is threatening more foot shaving later this week, which is completely uncalled for. 


















I don't understand why she insists on using the stupid clippers on my front legs and feet? It's obviously unnecessary and she should just leave them be. If she let them be, we coulda had more time to nap together on the porch. I was getting those burrs out with my teeth! I didn't need her help. 












- Annie


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Looking good Miss Annie. Still love my A5, too, even tho it is heavy.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie here again - an update. I was feeling a bit plain after my trim so took a quick run through some brush and accessorized a bit. Just a couple dozen small burrs in my head for a little pop of colour. My human picked them out and says she is very happy she shaved me down! I don't think she understands poodle style.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> KM10 with the same blade doesn't even begin to go through the hair?


I have the KM10 and agree with your statement. The coat must be prepared before using a 4-7f type blade or you'll get stuck in the thick. It always seemed to be the blade that jammed up. My clippers never stalled out. I guess that's why they say" they don't make them like they used to."


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Just a couple dozen small burrs in my head for a little pop of colour.


Annie, I applaud your sense of style!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Annie
We love the green accessories too! Little grass seeds are the best here because they make lovely big patches of green but cleaver burrs last longer. There are some big brown spiky things that come along later but we don't like those as much - they tangle and hurt and take hours to chew out.

Poppy and Freddy xxx


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie says :

What do you mean ' outdoor toy' ? It's indoors now!
Also, what do you mean, 'no bowling for the cat'?


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

"Outdoor toy. You keep using those words. I do not think they mean what you think they mean..”


----------

